# Recommend me an Irish Draught stallion please?



## Slightly Foxed (10 April 2012)

I would like to put my home bred British Warmblood mare (Sire: Broadstone Landmark; dam: Rebecca Belgian Warmblood) to an Irish Draught stallion with a view to producing a jumping horse. Can anyone recommend me a stallion? 
I was thinking along the lines of Amber Glen. 

This will be the mare's first foal. She underwent AI last year but it didn't work, so I'd like to go for a natural covering if possible although I know it cuts down the options, so I'll go for AI if needs be.


----------



## Capriole (10 April 2012)

how about Balinmore Irish Rebel?  http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_38840.html

AI though


----------



## Toast (10 April 2012)

Avanti amorous Archie. But just to let you know, natural cover won't increase your mares chances of conceiving. AI is by far the better option, just because it didn't work once doesn't mean it will never work! AI deposits the semen directly into the uterus as apose to the stallion depositing semen and gel into the vagina. The gel is spermicidal and during preparation for AI this is removed to give the sperm the best chance of reaching an egg once safely in the uterus. AI also reduces the risk of injury to your mare. I understand that failed attempts are disheartening but please don't write it off, if I were to cover my mare again it would only be via AI


----------



## Maesfen (10 April 2012)

What about Maurice Minor who stands at Embla Stud near Stafford and covers naturally?  Although not graded he now issues IDHS covering certificates.  He is the last son of the famous Colman (RID) to stand at stud and has produced countless Grade A's, advanced dressage and event horses let alone some spectacular show horses and hunters or all rounders.  I'm awaiting my third Maurice foal (due yesterday!) so I'm possibly bias of course, one is a yearling but the other is doing well at county level working hunter plus hunting properly 'up front' with his ex-MFH owner all season!
Sadly Embla do not have a website at all but this is taken from a stud card.  Let me know if you'd like the number.






This was a while ago


----------



## Sportznight (10 April 2012)

Hillviewfarm Milligan
http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_30736.html


----------



## Slightly Foxed (10 April 2012)

Toast said:



			Avanti amorous Archie. But just to let you know, natural cover won't increase your mares chances of conceiving. AI is by far the better option, just because it didn't work once doesn't mean it will never work! AI deposits the semen directly into the uterus as apose to the stallion depositing semen and gel into the vagina. The gel is spermicidal and during preparation for AI this is removed to give the sperm the best chance of reaching an egg once safely in the uterus. AI also reduces the risk of injury to your mare. I understand that failed attempts are disheartening but please don't write it off, if I were to cover my mare again it would only be via AI
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're right! Is there any difference do you think in the efficacy of chilled vs frozen sperm?


----------



## Slightly Foxed (10 April 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions, very helpful!


----------



## tikino (10 April 2012)

Another Avanti amorous Archie fan he and his stock are proving to be doing very well. chilled has a better  percentage rate than frozen but make sure you have repro specialist vet as far more chance of pregnancy when using a specialist vet


----------



## Toast (10 April 2012)

Slightly Foxed said:



			I'm sure you're right! Is there any difference do you think in the efficacy of chilled vs frozen sperm?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, your more likely to conceive with fresh & chilled than frozen


----------



## Bumble1 (10 April 2012)

I can only recommend Cressingham National Silver - amazing temperament, movement and jump, a young up and coming Irish Draught Stallion...already has very nice offspring on the ground. For more info take a look at his facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cressingham-National-Silver/289228701093892


----------



## Capriole (11 April 2012)

Ive had a 100% success rate from frozen, but I do have a very good equine repro vet.

OP I really recommend making a short list of stallions that suit your mare and then going to have a look for yourself in the flesh. 
We all have different tastes, one thats always recommended on here does absolutely nothing for me, and thats horses for you. I always like to see them (if geographically possible, still alive,  etc.) and get a feel for what they are like as a horse.


----------



## crazycoloured (11 April 2012)

Avanti amourus archie!! fantastic stallion..


----------



## carmenlucy123 (11 April 2012)

Not an expert but saw one on Facebook think it was bowlands blackjack it was very beautiful but that's all I know


----------

